# External Filters



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

My Tetratec EX700 has developed a leak. I have ordered a replacement O ring, but looking at the filter I do not think it's that, that is the issue.

I have seen locally the following filters and was wondering if anyone had any experiences using them and whether they are worth using

Tetratec EX700, I could go with this model again.
RENA XP2
Fluval 306
Aquamanta EFX400
Fluval G3 - although this is a little bit out of my price range if I am honest, but would be interested to hear if it is worthy of it's hefty price tag.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have an xp3, which is the bigger version of the xp2. Its been running probably 7 years no issues.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool. I have had my tetratec a little bit longer I think. It has been fine too, hopefully this o ring will do the trick. Otherwise I might go for the Rena as it was fairly affordable.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I Currently have 3 306s and a 305 running and I couldn't be happier. My 305 is about 7 years old and flows just as much as my newest 306. Never a leak or a problem, setup and maintenance is a piece of cake with the Fluvals.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback

Must be a coincidence that the two filters that you guys have commented on are exactly the same price £101.99 ha ha, just to make my choice harder. I am hoping the o ring comes today and I can fit it in the morning to try it out.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, changing the 'O' ring, as I has expected hasn't helped a bit, therefore it looks like a new filter and tetratec can count themselves out of the running


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Just checked my instagram account and one of the blokes I follow on there has just had a very similar problem with his Marineland filter leaking.

Looking at his picture it looks very similar to mine.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you tell where the filter is leaking from? Also, which o-ring did you replace?


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

The filter seems to be leaking from the head unit somewhere. I replaced the main o'ring around the head unit which seals the main canister. I didn't think it was this o'ring but for the sake of £5 it was worth a go. I think I am going to sell the old one on e-bay for spares or repair.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Nathan Shaw said:


> The filter seems to be leaking from the head unit somewhere. I replaced the main o'ring around the head unit which seals the main canister. I didn't think it was this o'ring but for the sake of £5 it was worth a go. I think I am going to sell the old one on e-bay for spares or repair.


Pick up an FX5 or FX6 used you won't regret it. Powerful, built well and it does a great job keeping my tank clean. I also use the Filstar XP4 & XP3s very good too.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Cheers, I might look for the FX online as none of the local shops sell them. The filstar is the same as the Rena.

I went to a shop today and mentioned the tetratec and before I could tell him he guessed it was leaking from the head. He said I was Lucky it had lasted as long as it did.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Nathan Shaw said:


> Cheers, I might look for the FX online as none of the local shops sell them. The filstar is the same as the Rena.
> 
> I went to a shop today and mentioned the tetratec and before I could tell him he guessed it was leaking from the head. He said I was Lucky it had lasted as long as it did.


Never heard of Tetratec, I'm assuming it's another Chinese knock off. Looks similar to the Marineland C-530. I use the c-530 another decent one.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah it's a make have seen quite a bit over here in the UK. I haven't heard of marineland . I've plumped for an Aquamanta. They had some good offers and got an fx1200.I thought if you don't try it I won't find out. Set it up okay, only trouble is the pipe work is much bigger than the last so have had to buy more pipe and connectors


----------

